# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как удалить неудаляемую папку?

## Rene-gad

Если процесс установки какого-либо приложения у Вас пропал свет или Вы вдруг решили прервать установку, на диске иногда остаются папки со случайными именами вида [ДИСК]:\[НАБОР СЛУЧАЙНЫХ БУКВ И/ИЛИ ЦИФР], которые не удётся удалить штатными средствами.
В таких случаях можно порекомендовать следующий скрипт*) (автор Ingener):


```
var
Directory : string;
begin
Directory := InputBox('Внимание', 'Введите полный путь к удаляемой папке:', 'Например: D:\127a$5376d86g45c3');
if MessageDLG('Вы действительно хотите безвозвратно удалить папку "'+Directory+'" ?', mtConfirmation, mbYes+mbNo, 0) = 6 then
 begin
 SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 DeleteFileMask(Directory,'*.*',true);
 DeleteDirectory(Directory);
 BC_ImportAll;
 ExecuteSysClean;
 BC_Activate;
 RebootWindows(true);
 end;
end.
```

После запуска скрипта Вам будет предложено, ввести полный путь к удаляемой папке, напр. *D:\127a$5376d86g45c3*.
После ввода пути нажмите *ОК*.
Затем Вы должны будете ещё раз подтвердить её удаление.
*Не ошибитесь в имени: удалённое этим скриптом удалено навсегда!!!*
Удаление несуществующей папки не приводит к сообщению об ошибке.

*)Скрипт можно запускать так же в программах АVPTool, KAV/KIS от версии 8.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

